# Keine Verbindung ins Netz mit ADSL-Router.....



## Flachtyp (27. Oktober 2012)

HI !

Also wir hatten bis jetzt immer T-DSL mit dem Router "Speedport W500". Jetzt ist meine Freundin immer mitm Laptop und W-Lan im Netz und ich mitm Rechner über Lankabel. Wir kicken uns aber immer wieder gegenseitig raus. (ich berichtete bereits hier im Forum ^^)

Jetzt hat ein Freund uns heute mal nen neuen Modemrouter mitgebracht zum Testen. Es handelt sich um einen "Netgear N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Modemrouter" mit dem Satz auf der Packung "Optimal geeignet für alle DSL-Anbieter, wie Telekom, 1&1, usw..."

Ich tauschte einfach die Router um und connecte den neuen genauso mit dem Splitter wie den alten. Auch die Konfiguration und die Verbindung zum Rechner funktioniert alles. 
Bis auf ein kleines Detail: Der neue Router bekommt keine Verbindung ins I-NET. Die Lampe für "online" ist auch immer rot. Woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2012)

Zugangsdaten hast du auch eingetragen?

Ich weiß ja nicht ob man den wirklich braucht, aber: Hast du einen ADSL2+ Anschluss?


----------



## Flachtyp (27. Oktober 2012)

ADSL und DSL soll im grunde das gleiche sein. Mit dem 2+ weis ich aber nicht. Ist das denn entscheident ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2012)

> Während des Aufbaus einer ADSL2/2+-Verbindung tauschen Modem und Vermittlungsstelle Informationen über die Fähigkeiten der jeweils anderen Seite aus, daher können üblicherweise sowohl ADSL2/2+-Modems in einem reinen ADSL-Netz als auch ADSL-Modems an einer ADSL2/2+-Leitung betrieben werden (letzteres gilt jedoch nicht an ADSL2+-Anschlüssen der Deutschen Telekom).



Das steht bei wikipedia zum Thema Kompatibilität zwischen ADSL und ADSL2(+).

ADSL geht bis zu 8MBit, ADSL2+ bis zu 24 Mbit.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_Digital_Subscriber_Line_2

Aber hast du auch deine Zugangsdaten korrekt eingetragen?


> Aufbau des Benutzernamens: AnschlußkennungTeilnehmernummerMitbenutzerkennung@t-online.de
> Beispiel des Benutzernamens: 000976552345345678912340001@t-online.de


----------



## Flachtyp (27. Oktober 2012)

Was ich eintragen sollte habe ich eingetragen. Es muss wohl doch an unserem Anschluss liegen :-(.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es zufällig ein Logfile auf dem Router, was evtl. eine Fehlermeldung zeigt?


----------



## Xathom (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallöle,

ich weiß nicht wo dein Freund das Gerät besorgt hat, bitte prüfe einmal ob auf der Packung irgendwas von Annex B steht solltest du aus Deutschland kommen. 
Wenn du im Rest von Europa bzw der Welt wohnst sollte es ein Annex A Gerät sein.
Schweiz & Österreich bei ISDN Anschluss überwiegend Annex B bei Analog Telefon Annex A.

Hatte schon das Problem im Blödmarkt, das die Idioten Geräte bestellt & verkauft hatten welche nicht für den Deutschen Markt gedacht waren und hierzulande nicht an den DSL Anschlüssen funktionierten.
Die waren der Meinung das "Benötigt einen Analogen Telefonanschluss" heisst das es kein ISDN ist. (im Grundsatz nicht falsch nur das das nicht für Deutschland der Fall ist)
Selbst als der Hersteller sich mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt hat kapierte es dort niemand und dieser riet mir dann zu einem anderen Händler.


----------



## Flachtyp (29. Oktober 2012)

Also ich wohne hier in Niedersachsen/Deutschland und ich kann weder auf der Packung noch in der Anleitung irgend ein "Annex" finden.

Ist wie gesagt ein "N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Modemrouter" da unter steht noch "DGN2200B"

Vielleicht liegt es an dem "2+". Wir haben ja schliesslich ganz normales 6000er-T-DSL. Andererseits waren nahezu alle Router da 2+-tauglich. Da sollte man doch annehmen daß man die auch an ältere DSL-Anschlüsse schliessen kann.
Ich probiers einfach nochmal....

EDIT:

Also ich habs nochmal probiert und erstmal von ADSL2+ auf ADSL umgestellt. Das kann ja nicht ganz falsch sein. Löst zwar nicht das Problem, aber ich lasse diese Einstellung mal so...
Wenn ich den Setup-Assistenten starte versucht dieser die Art der Verbindung zum INet herauszufinden. Daraufhin erscheint dann "Statische IP erkannt". Diese soll ich dann eintragen. Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung wo ich diese herkriegen soll.

Auch kann ich in den Einstellungen eintragen OB ich mich anmelden muss wenn ich online gehe. Dies muss ich bei unserem T-DSL eigentlich nie, aber muss ich nicht trotzdem die Daten der Telekom irgendwo in den Routerdaten eintragen ? Sowas wie zB Anschlusskennung, T-Online-Nr usw ?


----------



## Xathom (29. Oktober 2012)

Ist ein Annex B Gerät...

Kannst du bitte einmal einen Screenshot vom Routerstatus schicken?
sieh ca so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (1. November 2012)

Ja den Screen kenn ich. Ich mach mal n screenshot davon. Mit "Drucken", oder ?


----------



## Dagonzo (1. November 2012)

Windows 7? Dann das "Snipping Tool" verwenden.


----------



## Thoor (1. November 2012)

Hast du schomal versucht den Router zu reseten? Er müsste irgendwo hinten so n kleines Loch haben wo man ne Nadel o.Ä. reinstecken kann, dort ca 15 Sekunden reinstechen (je nach Gerät). Dadurch wird der Router wieder auf die Default Settings gestellt (Als würdest du ihn frisch aus der Packung nehmen). Dann würde ich nochmals die Internetzugangsdaten eingeben, ansonsten mal die neuste Firmware installieren.


----------

